# afr.php ??



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone else getting messages to save/open a file called 'afr.php' ?
This happens with FF and IE on Windows, Linux and Mac.
Getting annoying.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Try deleting the temporary Internet files and clearing the cache. I read that this will fix the problem. I have not experienced it myself so can't say for sure if it will work.


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Lew.
The message doesn't show up every day. The annoying part is that I don't know where it's coming from.
I'll try what you suggested. Next time I'll open it.
I'm running Ubuntu. New version came out last week, haven't installed it yet, so what can happen.


----------

